# Good Mexican food in North Dakota?



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

Background is growing up in El Paso Texas, New Mexico and East LA in California. Part of the CA family is original Spanish land grant and been around since the 1600's. Then we were transferred to North Dakota(Minot) and have found one Mexican restaurant with good food, Mi Mexico. Most of the towns we have driven through have no Mexican restaurants at all. Some claim to make it but when you are offered KETCHUP on a taco... well, mental illness is a problem for some I guess.

So, for my visting Bismarck, Fargo and other locations - what options for good Mexican food are there?

Will say a visit to GrandForks and a Mexican restaurant next to a Pawn Shop was worse than losing a good hunting dog. The menu had 'enchiladas with gravy' on it. We stuck it out and it was worse than Taco Bell and their 'burgers in a tortilla' excuse for Mexican food.

Any pointers to good Mexican food is welcome. Doesn't have to be TexMex, or East LA, but do want good food... especially good chili Rellenos.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

There are a few good ones in fargo...Paradiso, Juano's, etc.


----------



## deiussum (Mar 17, 2009)

In Fargo, I like Mexican Village


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

My buddy from San Antonio says Casa Ramos is about the closest he has found to Mexican food in ND. Sounds like you were at Mexican Village in Grand Forks which most say is better than the ones in Fgo. But if u are in Fgo go to the one downtown.


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

LMAO @ some of these responses! He said "GOOD Mexican food"! Here it is in a nutshell. Mexican Villiage and Paradiso are GARBAGE! They are Americanized, CHAIN style restaurants that offer you shipped in BAGGED, AWFUL corn chips. Like eating salsa off a salty shingle. Juano's is pretty authentic Mexican fare with good, freshly made chips, pico and salsa. Juanos' also features TERRIBLE SERVICE. The owner is a jerk and that trickles down to the staff. You can tell, every time you eat there. The best in the area is ACAPULCO, in Fargo. This place was started (and operated) by folks FROM MEXICO. A true family owned and operated place. The family recently sold the place but the menu, food and some of the staff remain unchanged. Everything on the menu is TRULY AUTHENTIC Mexican fare. Super service as well. Never waited more than 10 mins. for a meal to hit the table...hot and fresh! There are a couple other Mexican joints in Fargo (Jalepeno's and one other) but I have not tried them yet. I have eaten Mexican from Southern Cali to Minneapolis. Acapulco is absolutely the REAL DEAL. :beer:


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

Springer said:


> My buddy from San Antonio says Casa Ramos is about the closest he has found to Mexican food in ND. Sounds like you were at Mexican Village in Grand Forks which most say is better than the ones in Fgo. But if u are in Fgo go to the one downtown.


Casa Ramos is history. They closed down about a month ago.


----------



## XFIRE800 (Oct 25, 2010)

We ate at Mango's (formerly Jalapeno's) on Main in fargo east of I29 and it was good food at a great price. Im no expert on mexican food, but we had authentic mexican waiters, freshly made chips and salsa, and no ketchup or gravy haha.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I would second Mi Mexico; too bad the one in GF closed down. For some reason people are set on Paradiso but saying it is good mexican food is like saying Pizza Hut is good Italian food.

Doesn't seem like there is much in Bismarck either; Fiesta Villa is downtown but it seems more in the mold of a paradiso.

It seems like most of the authentic mexican places that open up only last a few months. I think people are too set on the chain food and are too closed minded to appreciate the authentic food because it's different. Also, it seems like the small authentic places often don't seem real organized (i.e. run out of menu items often, bad service, servers who don't understand English real well, etc.) and that puts people off even though the food is good.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Agree Acupoco is by far that best, Parideso and Mexican viliage are just a notch above toco johns.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Good luck finding anything really good. Might as well hit up Krolls diner. Get some good knoephla soup. It is best to avoid the pop as they serve the generic version of Coca-Cola.

We live in an expanding universe. All of it is trying to get away from Chuck Norris.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

This isn't Texas, New Mexico or California.....nor do we want it to be.


----------



## HOTWING (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm not going to say that Mexican Village serves authentic Mexican food, but for what it is, I think its one of the best restraunts in GF. The service is outstanding!


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

drjonty, I don't expect or want North Dakota to be those other places either. But, just as I can get good Chinese food in many of our towns, I would expect to be able to get good Mexican food. We aren't Formosa or mainland China but we still have many good Chinese restaurants, from Americanized to authentic. Just frustrated I can't find many decent Mexican restaurants without the Americanized bland stuff that they make.
That said, I have never run into Lefse in New Mexico or Texas at any of the places I have eaten.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I work with a guy who moved from Mexico to the US, he cant statn parideso and mexican village.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

asking for good mexican in Fargo is like asking for a fresh seafood place.

Paradiso is ok, so is Mexican Village. But they aren't traditional. Definitely americanized.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

farmerj, you got that right!

The only good mexican food I have ever eaten was in Mexico!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Up here a Mexican family opened a restraunt that supposedly has authentic food. From what I hear it is pretty good. They operate a store in the back of the building and I'm told much of what they sell is authentic ingredients. . They are having some issues with their building so are temporarily closed down but they seem to have a very loyal customer base.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Best one in ND I've been to, that is still open, is the new one in Dickinson. I don't remember the name, but it's southwest of the interstate/Hwy 22 interchange. Tried it a couple weeks ago and it was very good!

As for Bismarck my favorite is Taco Del Mar. I love fish tacos, but the one there aren't that good. Nothing like putting a frozen breaded fish in a taco. I usually get the enchiladas.


----------



## greenhead_shooter (Oct 7, 2011)

Best by far is El Sombrero in Dickinson (over by Ramada - NW of 94). The new one south of 94 in Don Pedros and I think it tastes like garbage. Gotta have the fajitas el sombrero at "The Hat" and get the white queso dip too ..... Yummy
The salsa is out of this world and the chips are homemade..
It is family run and is very authentic, but it is not Mexico....thank God!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

greenhead_shooter said:


> Best by far is El Sombrero in Dickinson (over by Ramada - NW of 94). The new one south of 94 in Don Pedros and I think it tastes like garbage. Gotta have the fajitas el sombrero at "The Hat" and get the white queso dip too ..... Yummy
> The salsa is out of this world and the chips are homemade..
> It is family run and is very authentic, but it is not Mexico....thank God!


I like El Sombrero OK, but I thought the food at Don Pedros reminded me of the food at a couple places in AZ where I lived. It all comes down to who's cooking and how busy some times. Both are "It is family run and is very authentic". I wish Bismarck would get something like them.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

zzyzx said:


> *So, for my visting Bismarck, Fargo and other locations - what options for good Mexican food are there?*


* Zero* for real authentic Mexican Food, unless Dickenson or Williston has had a new one open up.

None of the chains are very authentic, very americanized. I miss green chili.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Fargo: As far as the Mexican joints like Paradise, Mexican Village, I would say Taco Johns would be more authentic. I have heard good things of the one on main, and there used to be a place called Acapulco by West Acres that was damn good-not sure if still open. I was back in the Dakotas a couple of weeks ago and while hunting in the Cooperstown area stopped in a small Dairy Queen like joint in Cooper for some chicken. That day they had an authentic Mexican buffet that was pretty good. From what I understood their cook [not Larsen or Johnsen] comes in once a week [Saturday] from Valley City to do their lay out. Now the real secret is in Pelican Rapids, Mn. On main avenue there is a young 'mom and pop" restaurant on wheels that offers some of the best Mexican stuff I have had yet. It's worth the trip.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

About 20 years ago, I was working in Hot Springs SD for a few months on construction. A retired Mexican Chef opened up a place called Gordos, I guess he didn't really retire. He joked that he retired to the Hills from Mexico, and that running the place was retiring. Wow, what a great little treasure. I doubt if it is still there but ??? After having the "real" stuff Parideso & the rest are not even mexican food in my mind.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

El Toro in Wahpeton has some good Mexican food. I would suggest the Chile Relleno Poblano. I don't know how "Mexican" it is, but I like it.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

zzyzx said:


> Background is growing up in El Paso Texas, New Mexico and East LA in California. Part of the CA family is original Spanish land grant and been around since the 1600's. Then we were transferred to North Dakota(Minot) and have found one Mexican restaurant with good food, Mi Mexico.


What is your opinion of Mi Mexico? I moved north of Minot 3 1/2 years ago from nearly 25 years living in Fargo. I have been pleasantly surprised and am quite impressed with Mi Mexico myself.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

check out the trailor court in north moorhead any night in the summer


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Stayed in Dickinson and ate at the Mexican restaurant near the elks club.....I don't remember the name. Food was excellent as was the service; and I've enjoyed good Mexican food in Texas, southern California, SW Colorado and (of course) Mexico.


----------

